# Pet Insurance



## Paperbrids (Dec 11, 2015)

Hello Everyone!

Jan 23rd I bring home Echo, an 8 week old puppy. I was wondering if anyone has had experience with Pet Insurance? What was your experience like? Would you buy pet insurance again? For long term policy holders: how did your premiums change over time?

Any experiences specific to Canada would be really useful. Thank you!


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

I live in Toronto. We have Trupanion, which is excellent - it pays 90% of claims and the premiums never go up. I think it's one of the top rated pet insurances in Canada. My vet recommends it as #1 and everyone I know with dogs also has it.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I was curious so I just googled what it would cost for an eight week old male, neutered, non therapy dog cockapoo in rural Quebec. It came out to 42 dollars a month with a 200$ deductable. How does that compare with Toronto? Our vet costs are at least a third less than what we payed in Ottawa so in theory we should pay less?


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

fairlie said:


> I was curious so I just googled what it would cost for an eight week old male, neutered, non therapy dog cockapoo in rural Quebec. It came out to 42 dollars a month with a 200$ deductable. How does that compare with Toronto? Our vet costs are at least a third less than what we payed in Ottawa so in theory we should pay less?


I think originally I was paying $50 with a $200 deductible, but I recently lowered my deductible to $100 so my premium went up a bit. Even with the higher premium (my choice), I still recommend it because once I meet the $100 I will be reimbursed for 90% for the rest of Bear's life. Some other insurance companies have lower premiums but rates will go up as your pet ages...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The way I see it it makes good sense to get insurance if your emergency savings account could not absorb a substantial hit. If it could, and if you are a disciplined saver then I'd open a bank account for the dog, put in 100$ a month to cover regular appointments plus emergencies and let it build up over time.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

That's good advice, Fairlie. I'm a student so my savings account could definitely not take a hit!


----------



## Paperbrids (Dec 11, 2015)

fairlie said:


> The way I see it it makes good sense to get insurance if your emergency savings account could not absorb a substantial hit. If it could, and if you are a disciplined saver then I'd open a bank account for the dog, put in 100$ a month to cover regular appointments plus emergencies and let it build up over time.


I am sort of torn between this idea and pet insurance. 

If I assume that I put away 50.00 a month for long term health (around the monthly premium for insurance) problem I will have:

~5 years: 3000
~10 years: 6000
~15 years: 9000

However, being hit by a car at the age of 4 would completely wipe out the fund as well as potentially not cover all of the costs required. With insurance they would potential cover more than the 3000 that was in the pet fund. 

I am still very torn about it. I am taking a look at Trupanion! Much better option that other insurances I had seen in the past for Canada.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Accidents do definitely happen. Our handyman once ran over my mum's sleeping dog, who needed extensive surgery involving metal plates in his hip. My sister's dog ate an obstetrical calving glove and needed surgery. Her present dog had a run in with a porqupine last year.  Insurance would have been nice but over many years and many pets, mostly healthy, I think we have come out ahead without it.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Incidentally Fairlie (and off topic, sorry) how is the mighty Zorbie?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Zorbie is fine thank you Marzi. He walks a little stiffly when its damp or very cold and we see a little limp when he is tired, but almost back to new now.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

That is fantastic news.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Really glad to hear Zorbie is doing so much better - think we need some photos of him though to check up Fairlie (plus Molly says she has not seen Rufus for a while)

Over the years I have claimed many thousands of pounds through insurance with dogs with various conditions. One had a back problem and after various X-rays and discussions needed and MRI scan which was over £1000 this then resulted in surgery needed which was almost £3000. I was very glad of the insurance - partly because it meant the cost was covered - but also because it meant I could make decisions whether to go ahead or not based on what I felt was best for my boy without even considering finances. It was not an easy surgery so not an easy decision to make and I could easily have decided not to go ahead. Add the potential huge bill to pay and that would have made the decision harder to make and me less sure I had done it for the right reason if I had said no.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

Insurance is always a tricky subject and especially when you think of setting up a fund instead. If you can afford it and are able to get the right cover it is definitely a good investment that will really help and especially in an emergency situation. The decision on whether to get or not get insurance for your pet, is at the end of the day a personal decision. You do not want to be in that situation where you regret never getting it while you could actually afford it. On the other hand if you cant, setting up a fund also makes sense.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Personally, I found that insurance financially made more sense for me for the opposite reasons of what Annabellam said. If Bear needs treatment that costs thousands of dollars in the first few years of life then I would not have enough in his fund to cover it and as a student I do not have enough emergency savings already accumulated. In addition, if I had to withdraw money from a fund for medication and x-rays along the way, I would have less left for an emergency situation that could be extremely costly. But in the end you should do whatever makes sense for you.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yeah, I'd have to agree with that, if you can't afford 50$ a month insurance for a dog, you might think twice about getting a dog in the first place. In a perfect world we'd extend medicare to dogs so every dog could get the best possible care.


----------

